# The importance of checking Visa status



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

With the large numbers of transient workers in the UK there has never been a more important time to check the visa status of workers than now.

At a cafe I regularly vist I enquired as to the whereabouts of one of their baristas and was informed that she could not work due to her visa application taking longer than expected, resulting in a shortage of bodies for their roster.

Luckily this cafe has other local branches (5 or 6 miles either side) and has been able to bring in staff to cover at short notice.

Whilst familiar with the layout of the stores and the machine, the new staff do not know the regulars and service is perceived to have dropped as regular customers have to be asked for their order.


----------

